# Deer creek 04/02/20



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

Hit lake today mainly to verify brush piles. Water was just a little higher than summer pool. Whole lake was muddy. Main lake water temp was 55. The bay by the damn was 59. The marina gas dock was floating on the eastern side of lake. I did drop minnow on a couple brunch piles but didn’t have any takers. Most of the fish I marked today were in 8 to 10 fow about 5 foot down. Only couple of boats out today.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

How did all of your 7 electronics work?


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Lundy said:


> How did all of your 7 electronics work?


HAHAHA


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

Lundy said:


> How did all of your 7 electronics work?


 Just for the record I only have 6 units on the boat.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

deerfarmer said:


> Just for the record I only have 6 units on the boat.


wow! I was way off with 7


----------



## nikmark (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for the report. I was thinking about maybe going and wondering how muddy it was.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

Hit deer creek again yesterday. Water is starting to clear but it is still heavy stained. Water temp was 58 to 59. Only caught 1 crappie and two white bass both small males. The white bass came out of the creek up as far as I could go in my boat. The creek was clear so if it doesn't rain any more the lake should clear in a few days. Only 4 or 5 trailers in lot.


----------



## jim8861 (Aug 26, 2010)

Was there Saturday around 15 boats on the lake.Checked all my brush piles and no crappie.lake was very muddy.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I only have one electronic and I have to feed him some times. I just stick my sons head under the water .


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Trying to decide between deer creek or Indian tomorrow. How’s the water clarity at deer creek? Also any info on the crappie bite? Thanks.


----------



## Cornstalk (May 19, 2019)

I drove to the ramp yesterday...not a trailer there, probably because of the weather...still pretty muddy...about 25 or 30 fishing the spillway.


----------

